# AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4



## MyComputerTIPS (16. Juli 2015)

*AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Hallo,
ich suche eine AiO für meine Gaming G4 (4GB).
Ich hab eben bemerkt das wenn die GPU bis 74°C ankommt das meine AiO von der CPU (in signatur) zu einer Heizanlage wird... Mein PC ist unter meinem Schreibtisch, stellt euch vor das ihr normal spielt und auf ein mal spürt ihr so RICHTIG wärme von links als würdet ihr neben einem Grill stehen... Die Luft wird vom radi nach außen befördert und radi hatte nur 64°C (was normalerweise nie über 55°C kommt).

Nach 5min war in meinem Zimmer warm... O.o einfach nur krass.

Also wie gesagt hat von euch eine AiO für die R9 380 gesehen ?


----------



## XeT (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Die Energie / wärme die du abtranspotieren musst wird sich aber nicht wirklich ändern. Also das Zimmer muss schon echt klein sein wenn es schon nach 5 min warm ist.


----------



## azzih (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Naja das geht schon flott, hab ich auch ein 13qm Arbeits/Zockraum und der ist auch nach ner Stunde BF4 Abends ziemlich warm, vor allem wenn von draussen auch keine kühle Luft nachkommt.
Aber da ändert halt auch ne Wakü nix dran, die Verlustleistung in Form von Wärme fällt immer gleich an egal wies gekühlt wird.


----------



## fushigi01 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Ich hab nur ein 5qm großes Zockzimmerchen unter dem Dachausbau, was glaubst wie schnell da die Luft warm wird... vorallem wenn die Freundin im Schlafzimmer gegenüber liegt und man die Tür nicht öffnen kann 
Ich muss meinen Vorredner da wohl Recht geben, die Wärmeabgabe wird sich mit deiner Wakü nicht wirklich verbessern, die Graka muss ja trotzdem gleich viel leisten und gibt die gleiche Wärme ab. 
Ich hab mir nen kleinen Ventilator (20cm Durchmesser, glaub 15€) mit Klipp geholt den ich an den Fensterrahmen klemmen kann und der von außen Luft reinbläst, hilft immerhin ein bisschen...


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Wenn du ne AiO auf die Karte montierst, wie kühlst du dann die VRMs auf dem PCB der Grafikkarte? Dazu bräuchtest du dann noch einen extra Lüfter, vor allem da die VRMs bei der MSI nur durch eine Alu-Platte ohne Kühlrippen bedeckt sind


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

FrozenPie, keine Sorge, der Speicher usw wird ohne Probleme und "keine weiteren Störungen" gekühlt 

Ikea macht es möglich..


Spoiler



Ein Gigabyte Gehäuse auch :3



Also ich muss only wissen welches AiO ich brauchen :>


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Egal welches Gehäuse du hast, mit dem Airflow kühlst du die VRMs *nicht* ausreichend! Da muss etwas direkteres her.

Aber nochmal, weil du es glaube ich nicht ganz verstanden hast. Die Abwärme der GPU wird immer noch die gleiche sein und *dein Zimmer heizt sich ebenso schnell auf!*
Lösung: Nicht zocken


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Egal welches Gehäuse du hast, mit dem Airflow kühlst du die VRMs *nicht* ausreichend! Da muss etwas direkteres her.
> 
> Aber nochmal, weil du es glaube ich nicht ganz verstanden hast. Die Abwärme der GPU wird immer noch die gleiche sein und *dein Zimmer heizt sich ebenso schnell auf!*
> Lösung: Nicht zocken



Jetzt kann ich mein PC nicht zu machen weil sonnst aus meiner AiO (CPU) eine Heizung wird... wenn sich der 360mm Radi bis 70°C wegen der GPU aufheizt hehe dann weißt du was ich meine...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Dann ist dein Airflow für die Katz. Wenn du jegliche warme Luft über den Radi abführt, kein wunder.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Deswegen sag ich auch das der Kühler von der GPU der letzte Dreck ist. Wenn der Radi in das Gehäuse pustet ist es noch schlimmer. Von Airflow musst du mich nicht lehren.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

offensichtlich doch, zu mal der Twin Frozr wirklich gut ist


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Was ist mit Accelero Extreme 4 ?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Der befördert die Luft auch nicht aus dem Case.

Dein Raumtemperatur wirst du nicht senken können


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Kann mir jemand anderes sagen ob der Accelero Xtreme 4 auf die R9 380 passt ?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

So abschließen von mir:

1. Brauchst du mir die nix auf Pinnwand posten was in diesen Thread gehört
2. In deinem Eingangspost erwähnst du zweimal Klipp und Klar, dass es dich stört das dein PC zur Heizung wird
3. Bemängelst du dass dein Radi sich durch GPU Abluft stark erwärmt

2 und 3 suggerieren ganz klar das du eine Lösung suchst die dein Zimmer und deinen Radi nicht aufheizen, für letzteres also eine DHE Lösung. Warum solltest du das sonst erwähnen? Von dem her bringt dir der Accelero Xtreme 4 absolut gar nichts im Gegensatz zum guten TwinFrozr! 

Abschließend, die 380/390er Karten entsprechen von der GPU her den 200er Karten, daher passt das. Bei google findest du auch einige Beiträge dazu!


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Also muss ich dir beweisen das ein anderer Kühler was bringt ja ? Ich mache extra einen neuen Thread auf, bereite alles vor mache verschiedene tests usw und dann den Fazit ?

Ich hab zu 99% mehr Ahnung von Airflow als du, da bin ich mir sicher, ist egal ob ich 252 Posts hab oder 4120 Posts. Ich weiß was ich hier in meinem Zimmer mache. Ich bin schon bescheuert von Silent-Kühlung und Airflow. Alles was ich auf meiner Tafel mache ist Gehäuse mit Airflows zu zeichnen. Du kaufst dir ein Gehäuse und ich Tune mein Gehäuse so das es einfach nur LEISE IST!...

Wenn man den Titel liest, deutet es drauf das ich die Grafikkarte dazu bringen will Kühler zu laufen. Ich hab selbst die Lüfter von der Gaming G4 auf 100% und die GPU kommt eh bis 65°C was nicht normal ist, wenn meine PLPS mit 100% laufen, kommt die CPU beim zocken nicht über 45°C.

Ich will nur wissen welcher Kühler auf die R9 380 passt.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Viel Spaß weiterhin, machs gut!


----------



## hema8193 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Das hat aber sogut wie nichts mit der Kühlung der Grafikkarte zutun, sondern einfach nur mit deinem Airflow im Gehäuse. Wie sieht es denn allgemein aus? Wieviele Lüfter hast du denn vorne, hinten unten oder Oben? Eine AIO Kühlung für die CPU ist auch kein Wunderding wo du Minusgrade erwarten kannst. Die ist ausgelegt kühle Temps zu erreichen bei minimaler Lautstärke. Daher ganz Easy leiser PC Temps wärmer. Das ein Radiator heiß wird ist völlig normal dafür ist er auch ein Radiator geworden. Bei den jetzigen Aussentemps wenn man keine Klima in der Wohnung/Haus hat sind 5-10 Grad mehr Temp auch völlig normal. Aber wenn du schreibst das es sich anfühlt wie ne Heizung ist dein Airflow für die Katz, denn dann steht die Luft bei dir und wird nicht verblasen.


----------



## hema8193 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Also muss ich dir beweisen das ein anderer Kühler was bringt ja ? Ich mache extra einen neuen Thread auf, bereite alles vor mache verschiedene tests usw und dann den Fazit ?
> 
> Ich hab zu 99% mehr Ahnung von Airflow als du, da bin ich mir sicher, ist egal ob ich 252 Posts hab oder 4120 Posts. Ich weiß was ich hier in meinem Zimmer mache. Ich bin schon bescheuert von Silent-Kühlung und Airflow. Alles was ich auf meiner Tafel mache ist Gehäuse mit Airflows zu zeichnen. Du kaufst dir ein Gehäuse und ich Tune mein Gehäuse so das es einfach nur LEISE IST!...
> 
> ...



Wow du bist aber ein echt netter Zeitgenosse. Da bittest du um Hilfe, User wollen dir helfen und flippst völlig aus. Dann noch dein Satz du hast die meiste Ahnung weil du Airflows zeichnest disqualifiziert dich schon, denn dann hättest du auch am Anfang schon geschrieben das dein Airflow wie folgt aussieht und alleine das du nicht weißt wenn der Radi heiß wird und die Luft steht sagt einiges über dein Wissen aus.

Nachtrag: Dein Gehäuse besitzt keinen Platz für einen 360er Radi und dann wunderst du dich ernsthaft das dein Radi heiß wird weil einer von davon nicht rausblasen kann.... Du Brettlzeichner^^


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Welche AiO Wasserkühlung passt auf die R9 380 ?


----------



## zampano006 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

vermutlich diese hier:
Cool Both Your CPU and GPU with ID-Cooling Hunter Duet AIO Cooler | techPowerUp


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühler für R9 380 Gaming G4*

Vermutlich, leider nicht... besitze schon eine AiO Thermaltake 3.0 Ultimate 3x120mm.


----------

